# confederate jasmine



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

There is loads of confederate jasmine at one of my yards. It blooms early and while nothing else is coming in. So if it has the chance of being worked by the bees, it's high. I've never had any problems with the bees in the yard and there's little in the way of excess honey at that time of year.

So either the bees don't bother with it or they know what they can get away with. I don't think you need to worry yourself with it. It isn't like the bees are compelled to lick every bloom they come across just because it's there. Plant the jasmine and enjoy it. They are eye catching blooms.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Confederate Jasmine (Trachelospermum jasminoides) is perfectly safe to grow. Here (NC) the girls don't really work it because flowers open around Mothers Day during our major flow.

The yellow flowered Carolina Jasmine (Gelsemium sempervirens) has nectar that can be toxic if the bees collect enough. 

This would only occur in rare events such as when a spring freeze would would damage other nectar sources, leaving Carolina Jasmine as the only source. This would would only happen in areas where the vine grows denesly in the wild.


----------

